#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-31
<jimmy-x> Hi, just installed ubuntu budgie 17.10 in VMware. Came across 2 problems. 1: when installing vmware tools it can't find appropriate gcc. and when I point to /usr/bin/gcc it says it is not valid. Does anyone have a reason for this? it is gcc (Ubuntu 7.2.0-8ubuntu3) 7.2.0
<jimmy-x> I've installed build-essential
<jbicha> jimmy-x: by the way, I find VirtualBox works pretty well with Ubuntu
<jimmy-x> ok. I might try that. to be clear, I've ubuntu 17.10 working with no issues, it is just the ubuntu budgie edition
<jimmy-x> actually it is no related to vmware.. getting an error when trying to compile. eg. installing package via pip
<jimmy-x>     building '_scandir' extension     creating build/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7     x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DNDEBUG -g -fwrapv -O2 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdate-time -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -g -fdebug-prefix-map=/build/python2.7-l1RrwO/python2.7-2.7.14=. -fstack-protector-strong -Wformat -Werror=format-security -fPIC -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c _scandir.c -o build/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/_scandir.o     _sc
<jimmy-x> looks like gcc is broken in this image
<jimmy-x> copy/paste error
<jimmy-x> No such file or directory      #include <Python.h>               ^~~~~~~~~~     compilation terminated.     error: command 'x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1
<jimmy-x> actually nevermind.. was missing python-dev package.
<jimmy-x> sorry for bothering. Looks like a slick OS (aside from some missing default packages I'm used to)
<jbicha> compilers intentionally are not installed by default
<jbicha> Pop!_OS might be including some build tools by default though
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-02
<paczes> hi Guys, did any1 encounter "floating" network connection icon? I have autohide option on my toolbar, but the net icon is always there, regardless of what window I open... Can someone help with that?
<paczes> and now I noticed that the same happened with Hexchat icon
<adsworth> I use two docking stations with my notebook (office and home), when I dock my notebook I have to manually open the Display settings for budgie to setup my screens. Is that expected or is there someway I can get budgie to automatically setup my screens as soons as I dock the notebook?
<adsworth> GNOME remembers the last setup an sets up the screens as soon as the notebook is docked.
<epizefiri> Hi there
<epizefiri> ust updated my ubuntu to 17.10 and now i've a tricky bug with the top bar. When i push the windows to fullscreen the topbar goes on top of the windows (or the windows goes down of the bar :D )
<epizefiri> screenshot -> http://screencloud.net/v/FvX91
<epizefiri> i tried to change the dimension of the bar but doesn't solve the issue... is it possible to fix?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-03
<cjgratacos> hey peeps
<cjgratacos> I have notice a strange bug in ubuntu budgie
<cjgratacos> hot corners are not working at the moment
<adsworth> Hi, I use two docking stations with my notebook (office and home), when I dock my notebook I have to manually open the Display settings for budgie to setup my screens. Is that expected or is there someway I can get budgie to automatically setup my screens as soons as I dock the notebook?
<CRPL> Hello guys. Does budgie come with an alt-tab switcher now ?
<Raqbit> Yup
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-04
<jbicha> fossfreedom_: Debian hasn't actually finished the mutter transition yet so your budgie-desktop upload to unstable should have waited :(
<mpmc> Speaking of screenshots; pressing print screen does nothing, doesn't even copy the screen :o
<jbicha> you don't need to mention me in the debian/copyright
<zarbol> Hello
<zarbol> are some german people here? :)
<jbicha> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<fossfreedom_> jbicha, damn - I was concentrating on the fact that meson 10.3 was there.
<jbicha> it was currently held up because we accidentally did a gnome-settings-daemon upload (which was entangled because I added a runtime dep on new gsd to budgie-desktop when a build-dep probably would have been fine)
<fossfreedom_> jbicha, but if the mutter version would have caused a budgie-desktop rebuild it would have all fallen in a heap since the version that was there wouldnt have compiled due to the new meson version.  messy
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-05
<_1845_1> Hi.
<jbicha> fossfreedom_: your budgie-desktop upload is in testing now ;)
<jbicha> we ignored the usual 5-day wait to finish the mutter/gjs transition today
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-29
<notze> hey guys any one here?
<notze> i still fight with the windows positioning
<notze> if i press linux +  direction its not working propperly
<notze> e.g. linux + left-down should place the window in the lower left coprner
<notze> but it will be in the top left corner ;D
<notze> any one any idea howto fix thois?
<notze> magic word is shuffler
<notze> perfectr working
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-11-02
<dorei> does budgie have a start menu?
<dorei> oh no, it has one :(
<bashfulrobot> ProudlyTM: That would have to be implemented upstream within the desktop org. They have an IRC channel on freenode.
<bashfulrobot> #budgie-desktop-dev
<bashfulrobot> Not "super" active, but they are in there.
